# Help understanding Loft



## bad lefty (Sep 7, 2011)

I have two drivers...one with loft of 13 and the other with 10.

Is there any difference in how I should approach these two clubs (stance, tee height, swing plane) etc.

Much thanks,

bad lefty


----------

